# Kidney Failure



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys, i have some bad news... Bully is not doing good. On Sunday, i had to rush to the emergency vet. Bully was puking and had trouble just standing up.
The vets think it might be kidney failure... I currently cant afford any test to be 100% sure  

They wanted to keep him for 2 days and ruin some tests... 1500$!!!

Im really sad that i cant afford it... 

Ive taken Bully bad home and kept giving him alot of water so he doesnt dehidrate. He's been sleeping about 20 hours a day since Sunday, it is now Wednesday. He seems to have ups and downs... He doesnt seem to be suffering, just has no energy.

I REALLY hope that whatever he has is not as bad as they think! I just cant imagine being without him... 

Hes 19 months old now.

Ill keep you guys updated. Right now im thinking of 2 solutions if it gets worste. 
1: Put him up for adoption with a family that can afford whatever needs to be done.
2: Might have to put him down if he suffers too much


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Sucks. I hope it works out for you, will your vet let you make payments? for example my vet will allow payments to made (if over like 500 bucks) or I can use my care credit that I have. 

my prayers go out for Bully.

Edit. Also the resucue group that I got Zeus from said that if I ever needed help with a vet bill they would pay it, I just had to pay them back with like a 200.00 overage.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't think too many people will be interested in taking a dog in that's going through renal failure. You need to discuss with your vet the option to put something down and make payments on it. I understand where your heart is at, but I really don't see the need to re-home him on account of a medical issue. Sit down and talk with your vet about a payment plan and get this dog treated ASAP! Best of luck and I hope Bully recovers soon.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Ive talked to a few vets and none of them want to do the payments thing... Ill keep looking tho. And i understand that it might be hard to find a family for him, but im ready to do anything for him to be better.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you have a credit card you can put the charge on? Honestly, I hate to see you waste the dog's life away looking for a family that can afford the treatment he'll need, all the while he's suffering. If he is in fact suffering from kidney failure, then he's not going remain hydrated without an IV and a bag of fluids, and will die of dehydration while you're looking for a family with the financial ability to care for him. Not trying to be mean, just honest. I've worked in several vet's offices, and have seen dogs suffering from renal failure, they go down hill very quickly! Don't waste precious recovery time. Get him in, get him tested/treated and worry about making the payment later. Take out a loan if you have to. Do what needs to be done! What if this was your child? Would you allow your child to suffer because you couldn't afford the ER bill?


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

I understand what your saying and right now im doing all i can to find the money or find a vet that will allow me to make payments. I consider him as a child and i want whats best for him.
Ill keep you guys posted on any progress that i make.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im so sorry he isnt feeling well. Will keep him and you in our thoughts and prayers .


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Im so sorry he isnt feeling well. Will keep him and you in our thoughts and prayers .


Thank you


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't really use my credit card, but that is why I have two of them!! For vet emergencies! I know it stinks having to put it on a credit card but honestly, I would not think twice. I would put it on the credit card! Do you have a close friend that maybe could pay for half of it or something and you could sign an agreement or something to pay the friend back?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Bully isn't feeling well. Why do they think kidney? Were they able to run some tests to support this?
You can try applying for Care Credit if you haven't already. Good luck to you and your boy!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so sorry to go through that especially when they don't know what is wrong. I hope you find a solution soon that is best for you all.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok guys, thanks for all the suport!  One of my friend that LOVES Bully gave me a call yesterday afternoon.... He payed for the blood test  I went straight to the vet, got the test done and it came back negative for kidney failure... 



So now we dont really know what's wrong with him, but he seems to be 100xbetter this morning. Im hoping it was just some sort of disease or something.



I'll wait a day or 2 and if no other signs of sickness appear, ill be a happy happy guy!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's fantastic news that you've ruled out kidney failure. Hopefully it was just a little bug or he got a hold of something that upset his tummy and nothing else is wrong.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great news, Wonderful friend, hope you get to the bottom of it and you all feel better soon


----------



## sunshineman (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh....I'm sorry to hear that. I think you want someone adopt it is difficult. It need to be treated. Animals are so unfortunate, if is a person ill we'll go to best treatment. Pet kidney failure treatment in Singapore is very cheap. If you really love it, you can take it to that. Hope it is ok.


----------



## Christy27 (Apr 12, 2013)

sunshineman said:


> Oh....I'm sorry to hear that. I think you want someone adopt it is difficult. It need to be treated. Animals are so unfortunate, if is a person ill we'll go to best treatment. Pet kidney failure treatment in Singapore is very cheap. If you really love it, you can take it to that. Hope it is ok.


I think this option would be too costly.


----------

